# Searching for a lost soul mate to see if hes ok!



## h_jennings1987 (4 November 2015)

Hi Guys, i hope someone can help... my friend is trying to find her old horse, she desperately wants to know he is safe and how he is getting on, she has tried herself to find him for a few years but the trail went cold.

He is an ex racer called Goldfinger, Chestnut TB Gelding 16.1HH, he would be about 13 years old now. His father was Giants Causeway and mother was Daryla. He has a very distinctive white blaze on his head looks like a Diamond at the top then from that a thin line down his nose, one white sock on back left  cant attach photos but i can email them to you if you wish of when she had him. He was always a very kind and sensible TB used to help my friend brush his stable out by grabbing the brush &#61514; 

My friend sold him in 2011 to a lady called Lara Hellyer based in the Braunston Area by Coventry. Lara schools ex racers and rehomes them, she then sold him on probably the same year but she cannot remember who to &#61516; 

If anyone can help or point us in the right direction of how to find him we would be so so greatful! Really dont know where to start &#61516;


----------



## Leo Walker (4 November 2015)

I dont know how old this is, but this sounds like him and theres contact details on there:

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/handsome...-from-0p-w-/Horses/258481#3UWIY8FsW2DDDE0Z.97


----------



## Leo Walker (4 November 2015)

Is this him?

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...x960/665117_10152212822030462_479040843_o.jpg


----------



## h_jennings1987 (4 November 2015)

thank you Frankie i have sent her a message fingers crossed its him!
i cannot seem to load your second link up though :-( any way you can send it differently? thank you again!


----------



## Leo Walker (4 November 2015)




----------



## Leo Walker (4 November 2015)

Thats a picture from the facebook profile of the person advertising him for part loan. She doesnt have him any more by the looks of it, but she did in 2013 so should hopefully be able to give you some information. The number in the ad is the one on her facebook profile, so should still be current


----------



## h_jennings1987 (4 November 2015)

Found him!!!!  thank you for your help so so so so Greatful!!! there are some happy ladies today! my friend is ecstatic and the new owner is lovely, they are currently exchanging stories

thank you again - you will have to tell me your secret of how you knew the ad


----------



## okepunya (5 November 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Is this him? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...x960/665117_10152212822030462_479040843_o.jpg

Click to expand...

Thanks for link advice


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 November 2015)

okepunya said:



			Thanks for link advice
		
Click to expand...

What an odd comment to make - like all your comments! :confused3: 
Are you interested in horses?

OP, glad all has come good


----------



## Leo Walker (5 November 2015)

h_jennings1987 said:



			Found him!!!!  thank you for your help so so so so Greatful!!! there are some happy ladies today! my friend is ecstatic and the new owner is lovely, they are currently exchanging stories

thank you again - you will have to tell me your secret of how you knew the ad
		
Click to expand...

I just googled his name + chestnut + tb and there it was. Once I found that, I had a name and contact details for an owner, who I then found on Facebook and found his picture to confirm. That was just my first try, I had other things I was going to try if that didnt work 

But basically I'm off work on the sick and crawling the walls with boredom, so anything a bit interesting like that and I'm all over it :lol:

So glad it had a happy ending


----------



## Abi123 (29 November 2015)

Hi! I am trying to find a horse that my parents bred a while ago! A chestnut irish draught mare, would be around 22 years old now, called Princess of Diamonds. Her mother was Hilly Lass and father Diamond King. If anyone has any information please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 November 2015)

This has her as being a 1993 foal, so 22, rising 23

http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=princess_of_diamonds&gens=5

She had a foal in 2003 who was sold in France as a show jumper:

http://www.equirodi.com/annonces/cheval-a-vendre/cheval-de-c-s-o-d-experience-a-vendre-244956.htm

She had another foal that went through Cavan in 2009

Lot No. 40 Stable No. 40
Vendor: Murnane, P
UNNAMED Reg No. Yes
 Merry Gold
Sire: Gurraun Golden Eye G/S: Kildalton Gold Kildalton Countess
 G/D: Brehan Lass Legaun Prince
 Brehan Lass
 The Conqueror
Dam: Princess of Diamonds G/S: Diamond King Carrigbawn Coleen
 G/D: Hilly Lass Golden Cliff
 Mourne Pride
DOB 14/04/09, Chestnut Filly Foal 

I would hazard a bet that P. Murnane who entered that foal owned her in 2009 at least. However P. Murnane isnt coming up with any concrete. Might be worth giving Cavan a call see if they have any details or could pass yours on


----------



## Abi123 (29 November 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			This has her as being a 1993 foal, so 22, rising 23

http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=princess_of_diamonds&gens=5

She had a foal in 2003 who was sold in France as a show jumper:

http://www.equirodi.com/annonces/cheval-a-vendre/cheval-de-c-s-o-d-experience-a-vendre-244956.htm

She had another foal that went through Cavan in 2009

Lot No. 40 Stable No. 40
Vendor: Murnane, P
UNNAMED Reg No. Yes
 Merry Gold
Sire: Gurraun Golden Eye G/S: Kildalton Gold Kildalton Countess
 G/D: Brehan Lass Legaun Prince
 Brehan Lass
 The Conqueror
Dam: Princess of Diamonds G/S: Diamond King Carrigbawn Coleen
 G/D: Hilly Lass Golden Cliff
 Mourne Pride
DOB 14/04/09, Chestnut Filly Foal 

I would hazard a bet that P. Murnane who entered that foal owned her in 2009 at least. However P. Murnane isnt coming up with any concrete. Might be worth giving Cavan a call see if they have any details or could pass yours on
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Will call Cavan (that is the Cavan equestrian centre in Ireland right?). How did you find the 2003 foal? I had only managed to find the 2007 and 2009


----------



## Leo Walker (29 November 2015)

Good old google  Contact details for Cavan here:

http://www.cavanequestrian.com/contact.asp


----------



## Abi123 (29 November 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Good old google  Contact details for Cavan here:

http://www.cavanequestrian.com/contact.asp

Click to expand...

Wow! your google-ing skills must be far superior to mine then  and thank you!!


----------



## Alec Swan (29 November 2015)

FrankieCob,  should I ever need to trace a horse,  then YOU will be on wages!!

Well done! 

Alec.


----------



## Fun Times (2 December 2015)

FrankieCob, this is just brilliant sleuth work on your part. You say you are off sick...is your day job working for MI5 or the CIA  by any chance? If not, they could probably use you &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Leo Walker (2 December 2015)

No, I investigate why trains are delayed, so not far off! :lol:


----------



## applecart14 (2 December 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			No, I investigate why trains are delayed, so not far off! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that was on the telly the other day, I found it fascinating.  I always thought they were delayed because the snail was crossing the line.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 December 2015)

You literally wouldnt believe some of the things that delay trains! People also never know that a train delay in Newcastle can still be causing delays in London 12 hours later. Doesnt take much for huge delays to start to rack up. Its so technical and complex I am surprised that any train ever gets anywhere on time :lol:


----------



## Abi123 (26 September 2017)

Hi again!!! We didn't have much luck with finding our old mare but we are now searching for her progeny, you mentioned that she had a 2003 foal that was sold, however the link no longer works and i didn't record the name of the foal that went to france! I was just wondering if you could help me out again, so sorry to bother you but we are dying to find them! Thank you!!!


----------



## Abi123 (26 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			You literally wouldnt believe some of the things that delay trains! People also never know that a train delay in Newcastle can still be causing delays in London 12 hours later. Doesnt take much for huge delays to start to rack up. Its so technical and complex I am surprised that any train ever gets anywhere on time :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Hi again!!! We didn't have much luck with finding our old mare but we are now searching for her progeny, you mentioned that she had a 2003 foal that was sold, however the link no longer works and i didn't record the name of the foal that went to france! I was just wondering if you could help me out again, so sorry to bother you but we are dying to find them! Thank you!!!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 October 2017)

I cant PM you Abi123, these are the links you wanted though:


http://www.fei.org/horse/103ZA66/Cor-Of-Diamonds-Z

https://www.hippomundo.com/pedigree/offspring/501534

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIyE4GYrK0Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgImTaKYLf0

http://hipicaloyola.com/?p=2235


----------

